# Dvc resale points



## lem6157 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking to find out how i can add more pts. to my dvc membership at a reasonable price. I have seen points for $12.00 @ point but not sure how to go about it. I'm new at time sharing but learning along the way. Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 14, 2013)

Are you looking to buy more annual points or rent one time points? The $12/point you saw, was for a one time rental. If its annual points you're looking for, you can pick up any resale contract that has the same use year as yours. There are many resale companies around to help with this.


----------



## lem6157 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, for the clarification. Do you know of any companies that i can contact?


----------



## slum808 (Jan 16, 2013)

The time share store is a favorite of many.
http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting.cfm

I purchased from Fidelity
http://fidelityresales.com/dvc.php


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 16, 2013)

Rental points are typically in the $8-12 range, depending on how distressed they are.

Purchased (resale) contracts are typically in the $40-$80 range, depending on the location and size.


----------

